# Terrible Hard Water Stains



## ZackG (Dec 16, 2010)

Anyone have any good ideas for removing hard water stains? I tried using a vinegar water 50/50 mix and the stains came off, however an hour later they were back and faint. The stains have been there for about a year (sitting in storage from previous owner). Thanks!


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm keeping an eye on this thread. I have the same issue on my tank and can't get it clear.


----------



## ZackG (Dec 16, 2010)

What have you done so far?


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have tried scrubbing it with baking soda and water. I thought the baking soda worked but when the tank dried off the stains came back. Then I tried Mr. Clean magic eraser to no avail. My fish were being temporarily housed in a cooler at the time so I didn't bother taking more extreme measures before putting the tank into use.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

CLR has been used.
Other people have used muratic acid.
Is the glass full of small scratches?
If full of water can you see the stain?
Often just filling with water makes small scratches and stains disappear.


----------



## ZackG (Dec 16, 2010)

The tank is empty. The stains on the tank just look to me like regular lime/ calcium deposits. Ill try to fill it up and take pics to show whats going on


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

Someone here mentioned laying the tank on the side with the stain. Then pour vinegar on the glas until it covers it. Let it soak for a while. Turn the tank to the next side. Repeat. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## ZackG (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah but in a 55 gallon tank, thats ALOT of vinegar lol


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

It is really not as much as you might think and a half gallon size bottle of vinegar is pretty cheap. All you need is enough to cover the glass maybe about a sixteenth of an inch deep. I'm sure that would be less that a quart. It beats scrubbing any day.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

KaiserSousay said:


> CLR has been used.


This is what I would try. I love this stuff for hard water deposits in sinks, tubs, etc. Wear gloves, have good ventilation, could also use a razor blade to scrape, and go to town on it!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Depends on whether they are hard water stains ON the glass or IN the glass. I thought you could not stain glass until I got this tank. To make sure you are working on the right side of the glass, pick a spot and wet it. If it seems to disappear you know you are on the correct side. DUH? After that I will tell you what I've done. Vinegar or any light acid will help soften hard water. I go with scrubbing and scraping with a razor blade in a holder like is used to remove paint from windows. If that doesn't get it done---Sorry, I think you may be cooked. I've tried all suggestions offered and find none work. A form of muriatic acid called Acid Magic, various rubbing and buffing compounds by hand and with power tools have been tried on mine. Once it dries, the marks are still there.

My 75 gallon tank. 









Here's hoping you have better luck!!!

I just keep ugly fish in the ugly tank! :roll:


----------



## Broady247 (Aug 11, 2010)

It may sound like overkill, but a 10-15% hydrochloric acid (the brick cleaning stuff at the hardware store) mix about 1 liter in a 55g and soak for 12-24 hours. I have done it a few times with old salt water tanks before selling they come up a treat. Make sure you wear gloves and eye protection. I have never seen it do damage to silicon.

And a Plus you can use it at full strength to buff out small scratches in glass.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I've tried CLR, worked some, tried muriatic acid, not much luck there either . . . I guess a trip to ACE today is in order . . . dang
Will post results later, hopefully this will work :?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry, but it sounds much like my trip trying to clean my tank. If you have some power tools like a grinder or power drill, you may want to get some auto buffing compound to try as well.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

0000 Steel Wool, finest you can get.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

steel wool sounds like a good idea, son also suggested 800 grit wet/dry sandpaper


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

PH down by AP has been known to take it off soak steal wool in it and scrub away. lol It is what we use at the store on our turtle tank that is half full, we have to do it every six months in order to keep the lime / calicium deposits away. but after you scrub and you keep it full you shouldnt have any problems. hope this helps..


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Be careful with the sandpaper and steel wool. They can scratch and you might be trading stains for scratches. Go easy.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> Be careful with the sandpaper and steel wool. They can scratch and you might be trading stains for scratches. Go easy.


most definitely! thx for the tips :thumb:

will post results


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> Be careful with the sandpaper and steel wool. They can scratch and you might be trading stains for scratches. Go easy.


0000 Steel Wool will not scratch glass, period.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The fellow I bought my scratched tank from said he used steel wool. Right or wrong, I think it prudent to take it easy.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

well, I tore the tank down and it is now sitting on my front porch. I have discovered that sulfuric acid will eat just about anything in its path, except hard water stains. Anybody want a free 55g tank?


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

If you'll bring it to TX, I could use it for a sump  Or, keep it for a grow out tank. I've sold 55 and 75G tanks for next to nothing. Now I want them back


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

What a depressing end to this. I have some nasty hard water stains, and was hoping to find some help here. A daily wipe keeps them alright, luckily 

I also have some glass scratches. Live with them until I've saved for someting nice and big, methinks


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

fish_addiction said:


> If you'll bring it to TX, I could use it for a sump  Or, keep it for a grow out tank. I've sold 55 and 75G tanks for next to nothing. Now I want them back


LOL! mmm, texas, probably where its nice and warm right now, lol, its 8 below 0 F here.
I did get a screaming deal on a 110g tho, $50 and all it needs is a re-seal, but has housed reptiles so not sure what to clean it with, any ideas anyone?


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Nina_b said:


> What a depressing end to this. I have some nasty hard water stains, and was hoping to find some help here. A daily wipe keeps them alright, luckily


yea, i was pretty ticked off about it, especially after i built a custom cabinet and started on a 3D background for it, now its sitting out in the freezing cold taking up space on my front porch. there are products out there, "Spot-X' is one i've done some reading on, but I'm too cheap to spend $25 on it when thats half of what a 110g is going to cost me, and I wanted a bigger tank anyway, so its all good


----------



## gschultz0 (Oct 10, 2020)

Barkeepers Friend was the only thing that worked for me. While I still was not able to completely remove the stains, it did remove a significant amount. Nothing else worked, vinegar, CLR, etc. I used the powder version from Ace Hardware, but it looks like they also have a liquid formula that may work better, especially if you cannot put the aquarium on its side. (Difficult to get the powder to stick to a vertical wall even if wetted). These are what I'm referring to: 
Bar-Keepers-Friend-Powdered-12-Ounces
Cleanser-Scouring-Multipurpose-Stainless-DishCloth

I also tried 3,000 grit sandpaper which I do NOT recommend. I believe it crated small scratches, giving a haze to the portion of the glass. Luckily I caught it early an only damaged a small section. I have not tried 0000 steel wool, that may be next because I could try it with fish in the tank. Does anyone have new advice they've learned over the past 10 years since this was originally posted lol?

One question, I am new to the form-is it customary to revive old threads like this, or should I post a new question? I hesitate to post a new one because I've seen people say "USE THE SEARCH" when people post duplicates.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Revive the old one.

I like vinegar soak to soften the deposits, scrub with plastic scrubbie to get most off and razor blade to finish what is left.


----------

